# opening blocked bank account prior to visa application



## swer (11 mo ago)

Hello to all,

I am an experienced engineer and plan to apply job-seeker visa for Germany. In the check-list document ,as a proof of financial competence, the visa seeker is required to open a blocked bank account in the Germany while the duration of his stay in the country.

I have questions about it, I asked several people ,yet I don't received a satisfactory answer.


How we are going to open a blocked bank account in Germany.
When we are going to transfer the money into the account ?
Is the money going to be locked immediately of after our visa is accepted ?

Any answer is welcomed

S


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

swer said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am an experienced engineer and plan to apply job-seeker visa for Germany. In the check-list document ,as a proof of financial competence, the visa seeker is required to open a blocked bank account in the Germany while the duration of his stay in the country.
> 
> ...


Deutsche Bank used to be the preferred one, as far as I know, but there have been a few posts on the forum about blocked accounts provided by other banks (I think there was one person who got the visa and then decided not to use it but the bank had no policy for that scenario - just for visa granted with the account holder coming to Germany or visa denied and account holder not being able to come to Germany. He had a terrible time getting his money back.).

You could ask here:





__





International Students


Für ausländische Studenten aus Nicht-EU-Ländern (z.B. China, Kamerun etc.), die in Deutschland studieren möchten.




www.deutsche-bank.de





or inquire with any other German bank whether they provide the same service.


----------



## swer (11 mo ago)

ALKB said:


> Deutsche Bank used to be the preferred one, as far as I know, but there have been a few posts on the forum about blocked accounts provided by other banks (I think there was one person who got the visa and then decided not to use it but the bank had no policy for that scenario - just for visa granted with the account holder coming to Germany or visa denied and account holder not being able to come to Germany. He had a terrible time getting his money back.).
> 
> You could ask here:
> 
> ...





Thank you for the answer.

the General consulate of Germany has just returned the answer of my question also, and just for the record I would like to share it here.

They say that, the visa-seeker must open the the blocked account before applying the visa , in case of not granting the visa, they communicate the bank to let the account unblocked.
Also they say that they have some kind of most preferred bank list by the students and here are some of them
 CORACLE,FINTIBA, EXPATRIO

S


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

swer said:


> I am an experienced engineer and plan to apply job-seeker visa for Germany.


I would highly recommend that you research the job market in Germany and send out applications to test the waters before filing your visa application; many applicants have been denied due to unrealistic expectations and general cluelessness. 

Furthermore, you should be aware that "Engineer" is a regulated profession in Germany and you are not allowed to use it until you've applied for and received approval.


----------



## swer (11 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> I would highly recommend that you research the job market in Germany and send out applications to test the waters before filing your visa application; many applicants have been denied due to unrealistic expectations and general cluelessness.
> 
> Furthermore, you should be aware that "Engineer" is a regulated profession in Germany and you are not allowed to use it until you've applied for and received approval.


Thank you for information;

I have already applied some of the job listing but most of them returned negative. Once I asked the recruiter why my application is rejected and he said that I have to reside in Germany. Because of that I plan to apply for the visa.

But I have further question about approval & recognition of the profession. When I apply for the job-seeker visa they require me to get a print-out from Anabin's web site (anabin: Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse)

In that site it is clearly seen that I have graduated a recognized university. Still am I supposed apply for a recognition in Germany ?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

swer said:


> I have already applied some of the job listing but most of them returned negative. Once I asked the recruiter why my application is rejected and he said that I have to reside in Germany. Because of that I plan to apply for the visa.


It is possible to find to employers willing to conduct the initial interview online. Coming to Germany without any solid leads is very risky. 



swer said:


> But I have further question about approval & recognition of the profession. When I apply for the job-seeker visa they require me to get a print-out from Anabin's web site (anabin: Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse)
> 
> In that site it is clearly seen that I have graduated a recognized university. Still am I supposed apply for a recognition in Germany ?


Although it is often possible to obtain a visa with only a printout, you'd increase your chances of actually finding a job if you include an official assessment. Germans place a very high value on formal qualifications and the official ZAB evaluation only costs 200€.

Furthermore, as I previously mentioned you are not allowed to call yourself an engineer in Germany until you've received approval (from a different state institution).


----------

